# SSH will not login.

## dain-bramage

I just installed a new Gentoo box with openssh.  I have the same setup on 3 other machines, but on this one when i try to ssh into it from any other machine, it get's as far as asking me for my password, I type in the password and hit enter and that's it, the terminal freezes and the only way to get out of it is to close it down.  Anyone else having this problem?

----------

## M104

Have you checked your log files for anything unusual?  Are you using PAM?  Have you modified (or looked over) the config files in /etc/ssh?  Is there ANY difference in this machine from the other three computers? (hardware, make.conf, etc.)

----------

## dain-bramage

Log:

sshd[4093]: Accepted password for root from (IP Address) 

sshd[4093]: error: openpty: No such file or directory

sshd[4093]: error: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed

No differences in hardware except for more RAM and make.conf is the same.  Copied files from /etc/ssh in working machine to new machine, but made no difference.

----------

## jonnymalm

Are you using the 2.6 kernel?  I had a similar problem and just had to compile pty into the kernel.

Here is a related thread 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99016&highlight=pty

----------

## dain-bramage

Thanks, I just found that thread and am compiling my kernel right now.  I'll let you know if it works.

----------

## dain-bramage

Thank you, it worked.  I don't have it compiled into the kernel on my other machines though and they are all using the 2.6 kernel.  Weird, but happy that it's working.

----------

